# showers make u itch?



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

if not,and im allurgic to something in our water,that could explain alot. military really made a mess of our wells. or am i just grasping again?


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2000)

Squrts, could it be hard water?


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2000)

I found out that there are certain soaps, especially the anti-bacterial ones, that make me itch. I was going nuts! Stopped using the soaps and it quit. I can't use the body wash or shampoo from Herbal Essence, they both make me itch. DeeDee


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

hard water makes you itch?


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2000)

Denny, I found a couple of websites that may be of help.==================== http://www.cin.org/archives/cinhealth/199808/0037.html Date: Sat, 22 Aug 1998 00:57:47 EDTFrom: <Swidema###aol.com>Subject: Hard water is hard on the skin?If your child has problems with eczema, a skin condition characterized by an itchy rash, it could be something in the water. Namely, minerals. Researchers at Queen's Medical Centre and other centers in Britain studied nearly 8,000 children. The finding? Those infants and children who lived in homes with hard water were more likely to have eczema than those who lived with soft water. It's not clear whether eczema is affected by the minerals in the water or the increased amount of soap it takes to work up suds while bathing. (Source: The Lancet)[Interesting sidenote, some articles I read say that hard water is good for you to drink as the calcium and magnesium in it may protect against heart disease and strokes.] ===================================Here's another possibility: chlorine in the water. Part of an article at the website below:Why worry about Chlorine?Many consumers filter lead, giardia and cryptosporidium out of their drinking water, but chlorine is a toxic substance that is just as unhealthy in the shower.Chlorine not only damages hair and skin, it makes hair color fade. It triggers respiratory attacks, itching, burning, is harmful to anyone with allergies and more. Plus, it can have serious consequences for asthma and allergy sufferers, children and the elderly.Because the Sante Chlorine Eliminator Shower Filter removes up to 99% of free chlorine in water, it reduces these risks and results in softer, younger-looking healthy skin and hair. Sante is simply the healthier way to live.Many people use only bottled water for drinking water. Now with a santeforhealth water filter system, either countertop or undercounter filter you can have pure water without having to carry it home. http://www.santeforhealth.com/ Just some food for thought...calida


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2000)

when you itch, do you have small red blotches too? whenever i take a shower or dive into the pool i get red blotches and they itch. but when i go into a lake i'm fine. so that must say something about there being something in the city water.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2000)

I was experiencing the same thing, it was driving me crazy. As it turned out I was experiencing a reaction to the chlorine. I became so sensitive to it that my throat would begin to swell when I was exposed to it. My only real solution was (I was searching for a new home at the time) to move into a place with well water.Lori Ann


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2000)

Hi Squrts!I checked my fibro book and it says that skin sensitivity, itching, and burning are symptoms sometimes present with fibro. The book is Fibromyalgia: a comprehensive approach, page 12. I sometimes cannot standa light movement of air to cross my arms or shoulders. It will set off pain that is just awfully bad. Sometimes when fibro rears its ugly head I even have trouble in the grocery store as I pass the open cold sections for milk products, butter, ect. It sets off the pain. Sometimes fabric like a shirt or sweater will rub againist my skin and it will set off skin sensitivity too. YUK. Hope you had a good day today! Take care! JM


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2000)

Wow, me too! Some clothes make my skin very sore. I got an spray on....something, it numbs the skin like novacaine, its great, but expensive, and I needed a prescription, but it does work very well.Lori Ann


----------

